# Spitfire celebrate Messe public days with a promo!



## Synesthesia (Mar 14, 2014)

Hi VI friends,

We are celebrating our first Messe public days by opening up our promo to you all - for 2 days only!! So don't delay!

Use the code 

messe20

to get 20% off any basket.

But to be fair to our attendees here its strictly two days -- and we hope to see some of you here!

All the best,

Team Spitfire. :D


----------



## jamwerks (Mar 14, 2014)

Wow, 20% of Spitfire !!!


----------



## blougui (Mar 14, 2014)

Ah, ah Great !
should have I known that there a couple of purchased I wouln't have made a couple of days ago. But hey, that's life.

- Erik


----------



## Anthony N.Putson (Mar 14, 2014)

Nice, but sadly i need to wait 8( I've a huge hit list of libs i want but i have to have invoices paid 1st.


----------



## jamwerks (Mar 14, 2014)

Picked up the Orchestral Piano. I have just about everything else...


----------



## Stiltzkin (Mar 14, 2014)

<is now on a diet of dust for the rest of the month>


----------



## JT (Mar 14, 2014)

Looks like I should have waited on the Bones library I bought last week. This extra 20% off is sweet.


----------



## tmm (Mar 14, 2014)

I tried to make a purchase, but was having some trouble. I've sent both a PM and a service ticket - hope to hear back while the Messe promo is still going!


----------



## mmendez (Mar 14, 2014)

Wow, thanks a million! Grabbed the BML Flutes. Nice addition to my Spitfire collection. Not so good for my wallet, though.

Thanks,

Miguel


----------



## noxtenebrae17 (Mar 14, 2014)

What a wonderful surprise. Thanks Paul, Christian, and Andy! Have a wonderful Messe!


----------



## FriFlo (Mar 14, 2014)

I grabed the Bones! With the Intro Price still going on, that was 36% off! Enough incentive to me, to get them now.
Already downloaded and I like the sound, as expected from the demoes. But also one bummer: the cross fade to the very last dynamic layer on the sus patch sounds really filtery ... Hope, this will get fixed later.


----------



## Enyak (Mar 14, 2014)

Really tempted about bones, but I couldn't quite get a perfect read from the demo (so many 12 trombone chords!).

I did grab Mural Vol1 though and am testing the V1 now. I already want the Bowchange Legato but even without it sounds very, very lovely. Quite so.

Update: Also, my compliments to the Legato cooking chef.


----------



## maclaine (Mar 14, 2014)

Just picked up Andy's Kitbag and loving it so far. Thanks, Spitfire team!


----------



## Jeff Tymoschuk (Mar 14, 2014)

Anyone know if this coupon can be combined with ones from previous purchases?


----------



## prodigalson (Mar 14, 2014)

Fantastic! Just picked up BML Low Brass. The perfect compliment to BML Bones! 

Paul and Christian are just too good to us! :D


----------



## mac4d (Mar 15, 2014)

And here I thought the 15% opening offer discount for Mural (a month ago) was the deal to jump on. Goofed again!


----------



## Vik (Mar 15, 2014)

If I should use this discount now to get an additional Spitfire lib while waiting for Mural 2 (I have Mural 1), what would you guys recommend? 

What I miss the most are portamentos and a way to play a combination of short and long notes, using velocity to control the attack of the sound, for something similar to eg. the lead line in the beginning of the Legato BS video... but I want to stick to using Spitfire libraries. I've stopped using my old libraries, so any hint about a useful addition to Mural I would be great.


----------



## playz123 (Mar 15, 2014)

Re: "We are celebrating our first Messe public days by opening up our promo to you all - for 2 days only!! So don't delay! "

So at what time exactly does this promo end...or is it already over?? I have a feeling I may already be too late.


----------



## 667 (Mar 15, 2014)

Put some stuff in your cart and try using the code-- it will either take 20% off or give an error.

I was so tempted by some of the more expensive libraries but ultimately the conversion to UK Pound gave me pause. They're great libs but I already have so many strings (including Sable as well as Albion I/II/III) that I just can't spend another $600 on Mural even with the discount.... this time.. 

Still some of the smaller ones... very very tempting.... I might have to get that Marimba which is amazing for the price..


----------



## Dr.Quest (Mar 15, 2014)

playz123 @ Sat Mar 15 said:


> Re: "We are celebrating our first Messe public days by opening up our promo to you all - for 2 days only!! So don't delay! "
> 
> So at what time exactly does this promo end...or is it already over?? I have a feeling I may already be too late.



I just ordered Albion I with the discount so - go for it!
J


----------



## MrCambiata (Mar 16, 2014)

I went for the Bones. Wonderful sound, it immediately inspired me to play and you feel like real trombones are coming out of your speakers


----------



## jamwerks (Mar 16, 2014)

Oops, is the Messe not still going on today? Just went to buy the Bones, and said "coupon expired"... >8o


----------



## airflamesred (Mar 16, 2014)

Man at work
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3miKQdrszQU


----------



## Giant_Shadow (Mar 16, 2014)

Although I was not able to get everything I wanted in this sale, I hope the Spitfire team will continue to do this more in the future (perhaps with a little heads up to save as well). It certainly helps with the current exchange rates for those wanting to add. Thank you very much! You have my endearing loyalty and respect. James


----------



## Mr. Anxiety (Mar 16, 2014)

No luck here either. Did it expire at 12:01 Sunday?

Mr A


----------



## jamwerks (Mar 16, 2014)

Mr. Anxiety @ Sun Mar 16 said:


> No luck here either. Did it expire at 12:01 Sunday?


I was thinking "through the weekend". :oops:


----------



## Mr. Anxiety (Mar 16, 2014)

+1 That's why I didn't jump as soon as I saw it. Which was Sat.

Oh well.........


----------



## jleckie (Mar 16, 2014)

Oh...no....finally something to help equalize the pound to dollar and i missed it. (slaps self silly in face)


----------



## tmm (Mar 16, 2014)

Picked up the Bones & Low Brass, building a solid SF foundation


----------

